# Intense 6.6 - DHX-Air - nur 50mm Hub?!



## snowmaniac (2. September 2008)

wenn ich bei meinem dhx-air die luft aus der hauptkammer komplett ablasse, (piggy bleibt auf 100psi)
und mich aufs bike setze, wird der o-ring (indikator) genau 50mm auf die kolbenstange geschoben.
das entspricht dann einem federweg von ca. 155mm. 
(indikator noch 7mm vor ende kolbenstange!)
soweit ich das bisher rausfinden konnte, sollte hier original ein modell mit 57mm hub verbaut sein,
der indikator sollte also bis ans ende der kolbenstange geschoben werden, 
was dann einem federweg von ca. 170mm entspricht.

kann man anhand der daempfer-seriennummer (falls es sowas gibt) feststellen welchen hub dieser "originale" dhx-air hat?
hab das radl (neu) im fruehjahr von privat gekauft - mit garantie schauts also eher schlecht aus.
hab den dhx noch nicht zerlegt, werd im winter mal ein komplettes service machen.
vielleicht find ich da noch was. (dhx-air is ja angeblich vollkommen selber servicierbar)

allgemeines setup beim fahren:
Fahrergewicht: 80kg komplett, also keine probleme mit Durchschlag,
Druck knapp 15 bar Haupt / 100psi Piggy / 1Ring progression am Piggy gegen durchschlag.
propedal ganz auf.
performance vom hinterbau allgemein ist sehr gut.

waere dankbar fuer jeden guten tip von der 6.6 community.


----------



## dubbel (2. September 2008)

ist da innen kein elastomer als durchschlagsschutz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walo (2. September 2008)

zum setup findest du hier > http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=300866 infos.
grüsse


----------



## snowmaniac (3. September 2008)

@dubbel: elastomer muesste ziemlich hart sein, wenn ich testweise mit zu wenig druck fahre um das bike bewusst durchzuschlagen, komm ich auch nicht ueber die 50mm.

@walo: ich habe keine fragen zum setup, der thread ist mir natuerlich bekannt.
auch das mtbr-forum hab ich natuerlich zu diesem thema schon durch. 
mein problem ist der offensichtlich zu geringe hub/federweg

ich möchte eigentlich nur hoeren ob das mit den 50mm beim dhx-air normal ist - wer faehrt noch die kombi 6.6 mit dhx-air und welchen hub hat euer dämpfer?


----------



## saene (3. September 2008)

hallo
fahre auch ein 6.6 mit neustem DHX Air Dämpfer

bei mir bleibt ein restabstand von ca.3mm an der Kolbenstange ohne Durchschläge

Bei Einstellung mit ganzer ausnützung müste der Indikator gerade noch auf der Kolbenstange bleiben.

gruss aus der Schweiz
saene


----------



## walo (3. September 2008)

snowmaniac schrieb:


> @walo: ich habe keine fragen zum setup, der thread ist mir natuerlich bekannt.
> auch das mtbr-forum hab ich natuerlich zu diesem thema schon durch.
> mein problem ist der offensichtlich zu geringe hub/federweg
> 
> ich möchte eigentlich nur hoeren ob das mit den 50mm beim dhx-air normal ist - wer faehrt noch die kombi 6.6 mit dhx-air und welchen hub hat euer dämpfer?


o.k
ich hatte den dhx-air. er hatte 57mm hub und hat die auch voll genutzt.
grüsse aus der schweiz


----------



## THBiker (4. September 2008)

walo schrieb:


> o.k
> ich hatte den dhx-air. er hatte 57mm hub und hat die auch voll genutzt.
> grüsse aus der schweiz



bei mir auch


----------



## DH Sport (5. September 2008)

mein 6.6 mit Fox Air hat 57 mm Hub


----------



## DH Sport (5. September 2008)

welche Enbaulänge hat Dein Dämpfer?


----------



## THBiker (5. September 2008)

DH Sport schrieb:


> welche Enbaulänge hat Dein Dämpfer?



200mm gibts mit beiden Hüben 50 und 57mm


----------

